

Olympic coaches fine tune performance with mobile apps - rmason
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/06/apps-olympics-idUSL2E8J62NN20120806

======
rmason
TechSmith is a local company and I saw their Coaches Eye product demonstrated
at a local user group before it was released.

